# What about rum?



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I just finished my latest bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos with a Padron 3000. The rum is so smooth and has such a great chocolaty, coffee taste that complements a Padron extremely well. With it getting warmer out, I'd like to get some more rums. Anybody have a favorite rum out there that they really enjoy?


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Ron Z 23 Anos is the king of rums. Zaya is real nice also.

If you like Mojitos you have to try 10 Cane. It is my favorite light rum.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I will echo what I have read here already. Ron Z is probably the best, Zaya is awesome..both of which are best enjoyed like a cognac or single malt scotch, not really best for blending.
I do like using a golden rum in my mojitos, though...does add some depth and charachter. I'll have to try one with 10 Cane.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I really enjoy Cruzan Limited Reserve Single Barrell. It is smooth, with a nice spicy kick.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I am certainly a novice when it comes to rum but I became addicted to Appleton in Jamaica.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sailor Jerry....nuff said.


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Appleton's Estate, 10 Cane for the delicate drinks, (mojito's anyone? ?)...

But no one mentioned...

HC7????


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

What's wrong with Baccardi? <WOXOF ducks as sarge tries to backhand him> Just kidding


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

nuttin...makes great jello shots...


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Ah Rums my other love. But I'm a Havana Club lover. I bought like 5 bottle when I went on a cruz in december. I have 2 left. And dark rum I love Black Seal. Been meaning to try 10 cane.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> If you like Mojitos you have to try 10 Cane. It is my favorite light rum.


Any recipes for Mojitos? I almost picked up a bottle of 10 Cane yesterday...may have to go back and get some.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I Am not a rum fan but I Will say Havana club is good!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

mmmm....RUM! (homer) I love mojitos!! Try www.bacardimojito.com there are different recipes there.


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahve not done too much experimenting with darker rums but the Appleton Estate Extra 12 yr old has a great profile


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Diana said:


> mmmm....RUM! (homer) I love mojitos!! Try www.bacardimojito.com there are different recipes there.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

thank you for sharing. Now I have to go and make me some.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am addicted to Captain Morgans Private Stock. It is "what I drink" when I drink. Its not the best but I can find it anywhere. Oh yeah I have a bottle of Appletons at the house too!!!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I bought a bottle of Mt. Gay Extra Old last week. It is not as sweet or chocolaty as Ron Zacapa, but still extremely smooth. It also has a sort of a toffee taste as well. Great rum!


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a fan of captain morgan private stock....may not be the best but good for rum and coke.


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Made some mojitos with Havana Club (the cuban stuff, not Bacardi's new brand) that I brought back from Ireland. Its a good mixing rum. Is rum (ANY rum) good for anything other than mixing? I think not. 

Ducking and running,
T


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd love to get my paws on a bottle of cuban rum


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

I make yearly pilgrimages to Ireland, so remind me and I'll bring you a bottle back next year. 

Later,
T


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> I make yearly pilgrimages to Ireland, so remind me and I'll bring you a bottle back next year.
> 
> Later,
> T


Thanks Travis. Hope to see you at vinces place soon


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> Made some mojitos with Havana Club (the cuban stuff, not Bacardi's new brand) that I brought back from Ireland. Its a good mixing rum. *Is rum (ANY rum) good for anything other than mixing?* I think not.
> 
> Ducking and running,
> T


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

so, why is the rum gone?


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

I like Mt Gay and Appleton both are nice smooth rums. Ron Z is not available here.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Wanna try something really amazing? Mix a dark or spiced rum with Ginger Beer!!! It's called a Dark~n~Stormy! My favorite Ginger Beer is from Saranac Brewery. Great warm weather libation.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

cigarman said:


> so, why is the rum gone?


The rum is always gone.


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Sarge was not kidding when he said Ron Zacapa 23 ans is the best dark rum out there. ( sarge I owe you one, and your ass will be bombed ) I bought this baby for $30 for my brothers Bday and we opened and finished it tonight in about 3 hours.

Now some facts you have to know: I am Russian and so is my bro :biggrin: ( high alcohol tolerance; I actually need about half a bottle of 80 proof anything to just feel a buzz ) and we are both not small guys ( I am 6'1 225 and he is 6'0 240 )

Guys if you haven';t tried this you need to do it. This run is smooth as velvet yet complex enough to play a symphony on your taste buds.

I am going out tom to get a bottle for myself -- nough said :whoohoo: 


Sarge get some teflon for your mail box cause I am going to hit you hard for this reccomendation :biggrin:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

If I could find RonZ for $30, I'd buy it. Haven't seen it any cheaper than $37...

Love Mojitos. Also - try a Rum & Tonic - better than you'd think.


----------

